
Microsoft is finally fixing one of the worst things about Windows 10 - praveenscience
https://bgr.com/2019/04/05/windows-10-may-2019-update-download-and-install-wont-be-forced-on-pc/
======
flukus
TLDR - More control over updates.

I was expecting a working search in the start menu.

------
sarcasmatwork
I'd argue that sending data (privacy controls) to MS is one of the worst
things in Win10. The fact you cant fully disable sending MS data is one of
many reasons I will not use Win10. Forced at work, at home no way!

~~~
java-man
why it would be allowed at work is also totally unclear.

~~~
praveenscience
I totally believe this is the case because of the variety of products and
services that Microsoft provides, just a monopoly on my sense.

Plus you don't get Apple to make cheap computers or provide support like
Microsoft does. :(

~~~
java-man
considering how much time I spent waiting for Windows 10 to install some
idiotic update, multiplied by the hourly rate, it probably cost as much as a
stack of shiny new Apple laptops already.

